# Am I finally off my rocker or...



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

So anyway, I'm going to use a couple of Island of Blood Gryphons to proxy as Great Eagles. I've just finished greenstuffing feathers on the first.

In passing I noticed that the beak looked more like that of a parrot than an eagle.

Oh god...

the idea has been growing on me. The idea of painting the bird half of the gryphon in parrot colours.










This is either a fantastic idea or a terrible one, but I just cannot tell which!

Honestly, what do you think?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Could be one of the Eastern Ocean's variants. After all, there's Tiger striped, Bengal White Tiger striped, and lion variants noted; I don't see why there shouldn't be bird variants.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I've seen similar done before, and it looks great... always nice to see a bit of colour on the board and who doesn't like a slightly comical minature.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

For The love of sigmar Doooo it! Then my tropical nids will have friends!


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Not really a fan to be honest...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

It could be great.

However, I think a blue macaw might be better than a red one:


----------



## Bvajen (Apr 21, 2011)

I think it might be sort of funny looking, but in a good way? I'd go for it if I were you, sounds fun!


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

YES do it no mattter what anyone else says its hilarious and origional and theses games need more origionality and less seriousness


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Damn, they'll need a new post on the outside of the gryffin pens:

"Caution:
1: Do not refer to any Gryffin as 'Polly'.
2: Do not ask any Gryffin if it wants a cracker.
Disregarding these warnings may result in dismemberment."


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Parrot colours it is!

It won't be for a while, but I'll post pictures when I'm done. A good rule of thumb is to paint centerpiece models last, and I think that goes double if said centerpiece models will look like an explosion in a rainbow factory.



Iron Angel said:


> Damn, they'll need a new post on the outside of the gryffin pens:
> 
> "Caution:
> 1: Do not refer to any Gryffin as 'Polly'.
> ...


Is it okay then, to ask if the griffon wants a limb?

My god, imagine it talking. Take a parrot's raspy voice, and make it a hundred times deeper...

Naturally, the first thing the Griffons are taught to say is 'death from above'.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Well, 91% of you wanted it, so here she is.

A rare & exotic Lustrian Griffon, part Macaw, part Jaguar.

Truely only the Elves have the subtlety and understanding to tame such a beast, and only in Caledor have they the audacity to try.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I'd like to have seen a little more shading, and a more subtle blend between the two halves....but by jobe that thing is beautiful!

Original and very nicely executed, great work! :victory:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I agree with Varakir that the transition is a little abrupt.

The two halves are both well executed though.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'll agree that a little more blending would have help it... but damn, thats still frikken awesome.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Agreed.

When I get my next Griffon I'll paint her up the same style, but I will add some more green stuff feathers where the wings meet the body, and where the feathers terminate on the shoulder. That should ease the transition somewhat.

This is a learning experience.

I also wonder if I should colour the jaguar half's spots.

Note the markings on the parot's body in the picture at the top of the thread. D'you think that I should give the jaguar coloured spots to match, instead of dark brown/black spots like it has now?

In other words, the body would stay the same tan/brown colour it is now, but the spots would start red at the shoulders, then turn blue, then red again on the tail.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

@Azezel: I think that making the jaguar spots colours would be taking it a little too far and would look more cartoony then realistic. Greenstuffing should surfice in the body blending.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

The easiest way for transition in my mind would be to make some of the feathers tan/fur colored near the halfway point. Add a spot on one or two of them.

Nice work.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

stupid idea, but stupidly awsome!

but you should really make that beware sign on one of your bases, for SnG.

and yeah, do a blue macaw for one too, to give them variety.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> @Azezel: I think that making the jaguar spots colours would be taking it a little too far and would look more cartoony then realistic. Greenstuffing should surfice in the body blending.


I think you're right, on reflection.



KhainiteAssassin said:


> stupid idea, but stupidly awsome!
> 
> but you should really make that beware sign on one of your bases, for SnG.
> 
> and yeah, do a blue macaw for one too, to give them variety.


Since the blue came out much better than the yellow or red, I think that's also a good idea.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

gally912 said:


> The easiest way for transition in my mind would be to make some of the feathers tan/fur colored near the halfway point. Add a spot on one or two of them.
> 
> Nice work.


I think this would be the best way to go.

Alternatively you could do a slow blend from red to tan that goes across the feathers and the jaguar fur, with faint spots on the feathers that slowly get more pronounced.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

I don't think I have the skill to pull that off.


How about a cockatoo for my next one? I've got a boatload of feather plumes (High Elf Archer bitz) that I won't be using, and could make a crest. It might-could look nice?

Downside is, painting white is a bitch.

On ballance, I think I preffer a blue macaw, but what do you think?


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

I love how off center this is!! Great looking gryffin you got there!

I agree with the comments, transition could be more subtle between the two areas. Feathers getting progressively tan looks better than coloured spots, imho. 

Blue macaw for the next one!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Azezel said:


> How about a cockatoo for my next one? I've got a boatload of feather plumes (High Elf Archer bitz) that I won't be using, and could make a crest. It might-could look nice?
> 
> Downside is, painting white is a bitch.


Cockatoos come in many colours other than white. A Palm Cockatoo could look great:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Azezel said:


> I don't think I have the skill to pull that off.


It's really just a matter of patience, your painting looks really neat so i imagine you have the brush control 

The cockatoo idea is equally mental, so of course you should do it :biggrin:


----------



## brother william (Jan 22, 2009)

Really nice looking mini. Great job


----------



## alonekissofavamp (Jun 11, 2011)

First off you're awesome! My bf's been trying to get me to do this since i have two extra Griffons that are even assembled yet. I'm no where near brave enough to attempt this paint job though lol.


----------

